
What Does Space Smell Like? (2011) - benryon
https://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-07/what-does-space-smell/
======
bregma
I know someone with experience on the ISS. Said it smelled like a gym
changeroom and hot electronics. I guess kinda like my bedroom.

~~~
MisterTea
Well that's on par for a small-ish metal tube full of hairless apes and lots
of fancy space electronics. Whereas the article is talking about the lingering
gas particles floating about the universe.

------
donclark
TIL that when astronauts are outside the ISS, space-borne compounds adhere to
their suits causing a distinctive scent when they return to the station. The
smell is so unusual that NASA reached out to a top fragrance maker to re-
create the odor for its training simulations.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/fcjqgx/til_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/fcjqgx/til_that_when_astronauts_are_outside_the_iss/)

------
FrameworkFred
Phish!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieddjSFFuCU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieddjSFFuCU)

------
praptak
"Though a pure, unadulterated whiff of outer space is impossible for humans
(it's a vacuum after all; we would die if we tried)"

Not immediately. Jim LeBlanc has survived a brief full decompression accident
in 1966. Still it's probably not possible to smell anything that way.

------
me_me_me
What Does %s/Space/Other Astronomical Bodies/ Smell Like

------
wilsonfiifi
Astronaut Chris Hadfield says it smells like burnt steak. [0]

    
    
      [0] https://youtu.be/t6rHHnABoT8

------
artemonster
Somebody, please invent Smell-o-scope :)

~~~
stronglikedan
Well, according to the documentary _Futurama_ , we'll have them by the 31st
century at least.

------
TransmuteInc
YOU WILL ALWAYS REMEMBER WHERE YOU WERE

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieddjSFFuCU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieddjSFFuCU)

~~~
FrameworkFred
lol, you beat me to it :)

------
fctorial
Blood?

